# 35K Service



## Sleep Machine (Sep 13, 2004)

Taking my 2002 W8 wagon in to my friendly independent service guy for the 35K service. Also, replacing all four tires with OEM Continental Contacs because front left went flat with slice in sidewall from automated car wash. Can't find a 35K service checklist. Is it anything more than oil and filter change?


----------



## larrs (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: 35K Service (Sleep Machine)*

I think the service intervals are 5000, 10,000, then every 10,000 after that. So there is no 35,000 service schedule, next scheduled service is 40,000. Certainly an oil and filter change at 35000 can't hurt.
http://www.vw.com/spweb/pages/...35000


----------

